# wrong picture on UAE Visa!



## itsexe

Hi All, 

Today I have got my employment VISA but when I saw the picture I found that its not mine. Rest of the information i.e. passport number, name, father name are correct. 

I am very worried, I also have emailed my employer about this incidence. Please guide me how much time would it take to get the picture corrected on my VISA.


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator

I would suspect no one will even look at picture, and compare you to it....
glf


----------



## fahdfaisal

Do not take this likely. Have it rectified by your employer or it could lead to problems.


----------



## shabeeme

Hi,
I am now facing the same problem.. My photo is not correct in my visa.
How long it take to rectify your problem...?


----------

